# Needing advice on his first con, please post.



## Drakeclaw (Aug 12, 2009)

Hey there, I am Deren.. Heh... I am a kinda new furry... I am extremely nervous of cons.. and I am goign to one next month.. Mephit Furmeet heh... I relay want help and advice, to know if anyone is going.. and everything I need help badly T-T I am so scared since this is my first... Just a scared little bunny right now... Wanting people to meet up with, tlak with, ect.... heh... 

I am relay excited abotu the con ^^ and I dont know if this board wa the right place top post this, but I think it was... well, if nayone reads this please help, PM me, reply below or what ever ^^


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Aug 12, 2009)

There's nothing to be afraid OF. We can't help you unless we know what it is you're afraid of. It's just a convention.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Aug 12, 2009)

Are you going there on your own? It might help if you have (or at least plan to meet, there) friends who have already been to cons before.


----------



## Asswings (Aug 12, 2009)

Don't feel afraid to just talk to random people. All the cons I've been to have been laid back  happy places, most people are there to make friends with strangers, so don't feel nervous about just randomly starting a conversation.

Also, go to panels! A lot of them are interactive, and more fun than learning. They're a fun way to make friends as well.


----------



## RoseHexwit (Aug 12, 2009)

The thing about cons is that EVERYONE you meet is really nice. Unless you poke somebody in an expensive fursuit. That didn't happen to me, but I once saw an army of fangirls descend on one poor Fennec Fox...

Anyway, chances are you'll be able to just strike up a conversation with whomever you come across. Mention cookies or something. Pretty much every Furry likes cookies.


----------



## Drakeclaw (Aug 13, 2009)

I mostly get scared in large groups, but I am goign to try heh, thankyou ^^ still tyrign to see if anyone is going tot he con aswell, that would be cool.


----------

